# Wife's new hobby



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

She is very excited about making lures for me. As one can see in the photo she has two on the way. She can't seem to drill a hole straight so I bought her the dremel work station. Of course had to buy her the dremel as well. Whatever keeps her happy keeps me happy. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I sure wish my wife would take up this hobby. I would buy her anything she wanted or needed to make lures.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Honey, could you go make me a samich and a couple crankbaits please? 
It's cool that your wife is into making lures. Most guys should be so lucky.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I think its cool too.

Post some pictures when she gets the baits finished, Dovan.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

That is very cool that she is into that....You know what my wife makes me???
Aggravated!!!,,,,,lol


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Dovans, you are a smart man! take care the MaMa!!


----------

